# my pet store ripped me off big time, i need some help



## ash (Apr 26, 2008)

i just got a new fish, a blue ring angle fish , and it dies within 24 hours!!!!! i am not happy.it showed no signs of stress or disease. it was a happy fish, it was eating and swimming fine. before i had put the fish in i had done a water change. i had the tank sitting for half an hour before i aclimatised the new fish to its water. I went to work and came home 6 hours later and it was dead. why was it dead? all of my other fish are fine.


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

How long has your tank been running? Was it fully cycled? Could it have had something to do with the other fish in the tank? What else is in there? A little more info about your tank would help.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

What is your tank size, water parameters, and how long has this tank been set-up for? What else do you have in the tank?

Edit: James got it. :roll:


----------



## ash (Apr 26, 2008)

well i've had the aquarium for a year now and my water levels are always perfect. the other fish are fine and happy, none have diseases or are agressive. the angel fish was swimming around and eating, no loss of colour, fin rot, white spot or growths. it was interacting with the other fish. its breathing was fine. it had been aclimatised to the new tanks water. i had done a water change before putting the angel fish in and let the water sit for half an hour before putting it in. my other fish are fine. so why did my new $120 angel fish die?!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Obviously there is something wrong. What was the acclimation process? The LFS can not be accountable for a fish that dies within 6 hours. There was something wrong somewhere. 

What was the pH of the water at the LFS compared to your aquarium? Most importantly, how did you acclimate? Very specifically, what exactly was the method of acclimation?


----------

